# What to do with those empty juice pails



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2015)

Well I found another use for an empty pail. Wednesday morning I'll be brining my turkey in it and then throw it on the smoker Thursday morning. Bed Bath and Beyond has some real nice Brine kits for the turkey including a bag to put it in.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 21, 2015)

Excellent idea. We used one of those Big Orange buckets from that big orange box store last year (turkey was in a brining bag as well). Turkey was awesome. I use my old MM buckets still to this day. Buckets are better than the wine ever was LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep, that's what I do.

Oh, and if you want to make one yourself, here is an excellent brine:

http://virtualweberbullet.com/turkey6.html


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 21, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Well I found another use for an empty pail. Wednesday morning I'll be brining my turkey in it and then throw it on the smoker Thursday morning.



Ewww, smoked plastic pail? Isn't that a little chewy?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2015)

This is a first time for me. If I pack the top of the pail and lay the lid on top will that be enough for 24 hours?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2015)

Nest I'll be doing what I never imagined I'd be doing in November. Getting the patio umbrella and holder back out of the shed. I'll be setting it up nest to the smoker in case it's raining Thursday morning.


----------

